# 3d



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Is anyone texas pro/am in paris this year


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

is anyone goin


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought about it but I'd hate to show everybody up.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Thought about it but I'd hate to show everybody up.


yah yah yah :wink: that **** you ate must have some hallucinogens in them :laugh:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoot man. A year or so ago me and a bunch of guys (25+) was playing king of the hill. We played for 3 hrs. And I only lost like 4 times


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Shoot man. A year or so ago me and a bunch of guys (25+) was playing king of the hill. We played for 3 hrs. And I only lost like 4 times


I have no idea what this means.. :noidea::boink::boink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

You shoot till you lose.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, i suck at hitting paper.. i domt know why, i just cant mentally do it...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

There was a bear target, deer taget an a speed goat target.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I could have smoked that course just like all the kids do at my school :wink: lolol


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Goin to bent arrow tonight to shoot, its really fun, get to shoot 15 3D, one runnin hog, a flyin turkey, and 15 paper


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> Goin to bent arrow tonight to shoot, its really fun, get to shoot 15 3D, one runnin hog, a flyin turkey, and 15 paper


awsome


----------

